
The Lego Antikythera Mechanism - pama
http://blog.smallmammal.com/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
This article contains more details than the previous submissions, some of
which are here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1991659>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1991557>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1990493>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1988818>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1948365>

There are more ...

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/antikythera?sort=by_date>

